# Ticks, Tent worms, and Targets



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

The absolute worst thing to wake up to (aside from a puppy who needs to go out at 3a.m.) is the feeling of something crawling on you... worse yet is when you regain enough consciousness to realize that there IS in fact a bug on your arm. Not just any bug... but a tick. It was a rough morning let me tell ya. :tdo12:

Not to be discouraged, I took my little brother out to do some target shooting over at the 3D targets in Williamsburg. Had to try out my passion! As we were warming up I kept thinking I heard rain drops falling, but the sun was out in full force. After some time of flicking tent worms off my shoulders and arms, we realized that the tent worms were falling from the trees so often that they sounded like a heavy summer rain!! Thousands upon thousands of these destructive little (and not so little) worms were falling. I'm not too much of a girly girl, but I do NOT like tent worms. :yikes: We had a lot of fun, my brother shot his recurve, and had relatively good luck -aside from the caribou- and I shot my passion. I'm not sure how I survived this long without a bow, I absolutely love it.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Bout time you got your bow Mads, congrats - she's a beauty! One comment on form though, do you realize that you're shooting from the wrong side?

I know how you feel on the bug front - I absolutely HATE ticks and was just commenting last night that I hadn't seen one yet even after a week of camping up north.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Taking the little brother out to enjoy, what a girl!! Keep up the great work, he must look up to his big sister. BTW ticks are everywhere!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

mads said:


> The absolute worst thing to wake up to (aside from a puppy who needs to go out at 3a.m.) is the feeling of something crawling on you... worse yet is when you regain enough consciousness to realize that there IS in fact a bug on your arm. Not just any bug... but a tick. It was a rough morning let me tell ya. :tdo12:
> 
> Not to be discouraged, I took my little brother out to do some target shooting over at the 3D targets in Williamsburg. Had to try out my passion! As we were warming up I kept thinking I heard rain drops falling, but the sun was out in full force. After some time of flicking tent worms off my shoulders and arms, we realized that the tent worms were falling from the trees so often that they sounded like a heavy summer rain!! Thousands upon thousands of these destructive little (and not so little) worms were falling. I'm not too much of a girly girl, but I do NOT like tent worms. :yikes: We had a lot of fun, my brother shot his recurve, and had relatively good luck -aside from the caribou- and I shot my passion. *I'm not sure how I survived this long without a bow, I absolutely love it*.


Not to worry! I didn't buy a bow and take up archery until I was 25 years old. 27 years later the passion is the same (if not even better). 
<----<<<


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey now! If I was shooting on the "wrong" side my pattern wouldn't be a 1" circle :chillin: 

I got my first bow when I was 12, hit the woods hard with my Browning Micro Midas II, but when I turned 16 I got my first rifle, and bird dog, (of course I didnt' use them together ) Archery fell off the radar. Now the passion is back with a vengence, and my bow is named appropriately. I'm looking forward to October first more than November 15th, there is so much more peace in the woods before rifle season.

I try to be the big brother my little brother never had, he's one of those poor kids who got stuck with three older sisters. :xzicon_sm


----------

